# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Lấy dữ liệu từ lựa chọn combox mẹ

## trihoinachantoan

Chào các bạn !
Các bạn cho mình hỏi chút
Mình đang lập trình với ngôn ngữ PHP

Mình đang vướng đoạn giờ khi mà người sử dụng chọn một lựa chọn trong combox mẹ
thì combox dưới sẽ load lên những dữ liệu combox mẹ mà không phải load lại toàn trang thì làm thê nào
Ví dụ như người dùng chọn Thành phố Hà Nội thì combox dưới sẽ hiện những quận, huyện thuộc Hà Nội
Các bạn chỉ giúp mình với nhé

----------

